# Mobile Bay Flounders (Hopefully not the Last)



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Decided I better get another night in before the decided to close eveything over here. These came fron Mobile Bay down on the south side 










Things were going good until i found this floating in Dauphin Island bay 



















Not good at all


----------

